# Hurricane weather makes muskies HOT!



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow. I have to say, this may have been the best week of musky fishing I've ever had in my life. Last Saturday, two fish at Chautauqua; Tuesday night I got the 48.5"; and today, we landed 3 fish (34", 39") and a 46" fatty that was caught 14 feet down in 18 FOW. Here she is:


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice man! Keep tearin 'em up! I was afraid it would stall them but I am going to leesville tomorrow and monday anyway, they sure aren't slowing down for you!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

awsome fish man! went out fri night, no luck. Gotta a busy schedule next week, hopefully i can get out and get in on some of this hurricane ski's. Either way nice fish.


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

nice fish guy. i need to get up there this Sept.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

MJ you are on fire, keep puttin them in the boat


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome! Congratulations. I went to a campout/cookout/3D bow shoot this weekend. It was a ton of fun, but man I am getting that musky itch again. Hopefully, I can get back out on the water sometime this week.


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Real nice fish Jim!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice clean fish Jim! I need to get out to NY!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That one was actually caught on a lake here in Ohio! Last weekend we were at Chautauqua, and I was told the algae bloom is horrible right now.....


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Thats when I usually fish the north end... But I've caught fish in the "Pea Soup"


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

My buddy sent me another pic of the fish. He snapped it with his camera phone right as I pulled the fish out of the water....this fish looked perfect, not a mark on it. And the lure came off in the net! BONUS!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

MJ what kind of glove are you wearing and does it help with the grip or make the fish more slippery?


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Tatonka, it is a Lindy fish handling glove. You can get it at Gander Mtn or any internet site that sells musky fishing supplies. It gives you a better grip for your hand on the gill plate and it also protects your hand when unhooking the fish. When you have your hand in a net with musky teeth and treble hooks while the fish is kickin it could get ugly!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

ok, I don't want to sound stupid but the gill plate is the side of the face or the pocket underneath the jaw and this glove will keep hooks out of your hand?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The Lindy glove has a kevlar coating on it that is pretty tough. You can still get hooked through it, but it's definately a good barrier to have. Right inside the gill is the gill plate that is extremely sharp. If a big fish were to trash in the wrong direction, they can tear you up pretty good. Ask 1roofmusky, we had a fish bite him while in the net! It seemed pretty malicous!


----------

